# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart shoes >  MilestonePod, tracking shoe device for runners and walkers, Milestone Sports, Ltd., Columbia, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Milestone Sports, Ltd.

Home page - milestonepod.com/the-product

----------


## Airicist

The MilestonePod - the wearable you don't have to wear

Published on Aug 1, 2016




> Make every shoe smart with the affordable and accurate MilestonePod. Track 8 foot-based metrics plus distance, pace and time. No buttons, no hassle. Just clip and go!

----------


## Airicist

Milestone Pod: The cheap running gadget that makes your sneakers smart

Published on Aug 2, 2016




> CNET's Dan Graziano gives you a first look at this new and affordable foot pod.


"MilestonePod (2016) review: A cheap but good running companion"

by Dan Graziano
August 2, 2016

----------

